# Substrate



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont really have enough gravel for plants only 1.5-2in so rather than adding to it I was thinking of swapping it out for the smaller florite/eco complete type substrate.

What do you guys think and if I do it I'm going black?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Feefa said:


> I dont really have enough gravel for plants only 1.5-2in so rather than adding to it I was thinking of swapping it out for the smaller florite/eco complete type substrate.
> 
> What do you guys think and if I do it I'm going black?


Feefa, I have Flourite in my 35G (black of course). Now for plants you should have approx. 3 inches of depth in your substrate and it cost me about $125 for 3 bags of Flourite for that tank. I couldnt even imagine how much it would cost for your big tank









What are you planning for plants? I have crypts and hygro doing quite well in a plain gravel tank that only has 2 inches of gravel.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I use eco-complete in my 125.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> I dont really have enough gravel for plants only 1.5-2in so rather than adding to it I was thinking of swapping it out for the smaller florite/eco complete type substrate.
> 
> What do you guys think and if I do it I'm going black?


Feefa, I have Flourite in my 35G (black of course). Now for plants you should have approx. 3 inches of depth in your substrate and it cost me about $125 for 3 bags of Flourite for that tank. I couldnt even imagine how much it would cost for your big tank









What are you planning for plants? I have crypts and hygro doing quite well in a plain gravel tank that only has 2 inches of gravel.
[/quote]

I think that I would need at least 8bags to get a decent layer.
For plants I just have swords, crypts, anubias on my driftwood and some dwarf sagg.
All low light plants and I just added some seachem root tabs and treat with excel and iron.

I just want to know if I should bother or just try it the way things are?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got a price from mops.ca for pickup of 10 bags and the cost would be $250 at $22 a bag 7kg


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Just out of curiousity what is 10 bags to you with shipping from Mops?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> I dont really have enough gravel for plants only 1.5-2in so rather than adding to it I was thinking of swapping it out for the smaller florite/eco complete type substrate.
> 
> What do you guys think and if I do it I'm going black?


Feefa, I have Flourite in my 35G (black of course). Now for plants you should have approx. 3 inches of depth in your substrate and it cost me about $125 for 3 bags of Flourite for that tank. I couldnt even imagine how much it would cost for your big tank









What are you planning for plants? I have crypts and hygro doing quite well in a plain gravel tank that only has 2 inches of gravel.
[/quote]

I think that I would need at least 8bags to get a decent layer.
For plants I just have swords, crypts, anubias on my driftwood and some dwarf sagg.*I have all of these in play sand and there doing fine. The swords could do better, but the rest are doing great. For swords they would do gread if you add a couple root tabs or something, but $250 seems like alot to spend on hardy plants*
All low light plants and I just added some seachem root tabs and treat with excel and iron. *If your doing that you dont even need eco of anything. simple gravel or sand will be fine.*

I just want to know if I should bother or just try it the way things are?* Id just keep it liek that. I have over 50 cypts (from probably like 10), dwarfsag, java moss/ fern... all doing good on a play sand substrate (pics in pic forum).I don't dose anything, but they were doing really well when i dosed a bottles worth of excel.*
[/quote]

Ksls, mops is located in hamilton somewhere so pickup may be an option for you depending where in ontario you are. They have a 7$ flat rate shipping for most products, but im not sure what there rate would be for heavy objects. There a gt=ood company to deal with and im sure they would answer you if you send them an email


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Feef...what type of substrate is in there now?
Could you add the other substrates too it?

I did that in my tank...it depends on what you currently have though obviously.
I added Eco complete to Tahatian moon sand...mixed pretty well.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> Feef...what type of substrate is in there now?
> Could you add the other substrates too it?
> 
> I did that in my tank...it depends on what you currently have though obviously.
> I added Eco complete to Tahatian moon sand...mixed pretty well.


I was going to mix but I have med sized gravel and I dont think it would mix to well as the flourite would all go to the bottom.
I'm glad to hear that it worked out for you though


----------

